# What is this? It came with my new grinder/stuffer



## garyc

I have been having a good time with my new grinder and stuffer but there is one part I can't figure out what it is for. It was packed with the stuffer parts and the instructions doesn't say what it is used for. I got the grinder from Harbor Freight. BTW, the grinder is great! It will grind just as fast as you can stuff the meat in. It hasn't plugged up and even grinding pure fat doesn't bother it. I am very satisfied.


----------



## daveomak

I asked the same question when I got my grinder. Thanks to Scarbelly, we both know now.






Scarbelly 
It is 5 O Clock somewhere





My Lists
 
offline

5,193 Posts. Joined 7/2009
Location: Fallbrook CA
Dont have any experience with either grinder but here is what I found for you on the Kubbe attachment

[h1]What is a kubbe attachment used for?[/h1]
I got a meat grinder and it has a kubbe attachment. What would one use that for?

4 years ago
Report Abuse




by Jeaner Member since:November 21, 20063,471 (Level 4)Total points:
Add Contact
Block

[h2]*Best Answer* - Chosen by Voters[/h2]
Kubbe is a traditional Middle Eastern dish comprised of a cylinder-like shell made from meat, usually lamb and bulghur wheat, the centre is then stuffed with a spiced minced lamb filling and the ends are sealed to form a parcel. These are then deep-fried. To make the outer shell requires great expertise; the Kubbe attachment should shape the outer shell ready for stuffing.


----------



## beer-b-q

Now everyone knows what we all wondered but were afraid to ask...LOL


----------



## daveomak

Scarbelly answered this question when I asked it.

Dont have any experience with either grinder but here is what I found for you on the Kubbe attachment

[h1]What is a kubbe attachment used for?[/h1]
I got a meat grinder and it has a kubbe attachment. What would one use that for?

4 years ago
Report Abuse




by Jeaner Member since:November 21, 20063,471 (Level 4)Total points:
Add Contact
Block

[h2]*Best Answer* - Chosen by Voters[/h2]
Kubbe is a traditional Middle Eastern dish comprised of a cylinder-like shell made from meat, usually lamb and bulghur wheat, the centre is then stuffed with a spiced minced lamb filling and the ends are sealed to form a parcel. These are then deep-fried. To make the outer shell requires great expertise; the Kubbe attachment should shape the outer shell ready for stuffing.


----------



## SmokinAl

You know I can't think of a question that has gone unanswered on this forum. Somebody always has the answer. Amazing!


----------



## garyc

Ok, now my curiosity has been piqued. I did a little google search and found a recipe. I think I will play around with this attachment and try something new!

http://lailablogs.com/?p=769


----------



## scarbelly

Very cool Gary - looking forward to some qview of the process


----------



## DanMcG

I got one of them somewhere but never tried it. Give it a go Gary and let us know what ya think!


----------



## mballi3011

I also got one of them things and now I know what it's used for. Now I don't know if I'll ever us it but now  know what to use it for.


----------



## alelover

My instructions did say what it was for but I haven't tried it. I guess you could make a churro type thing with it.


----------



## fife

Good luck with the grinder.


----------



## alaskanbear

I have used my friends grinder with this attatchment with great success.  I did a 40-60 pork-moose grind with a cajun seasoned rice with chopped green onions as the stuffing. 12' long, wrapped with 6 thick slices of pepper bacon, smoked and almost like a fattie--dammmm goood. Almost ready to go and buy my won grinder so I dont have to drive to the bud house all the time ..lol

New here and havent AS YET taken any pics--but will.

Rich


----------



## shooterrick

Well I got one of those gizmos and did know what it was for but just couln't bring myself to trying it out!  LOL   Maybe I will give it a second thought.  Hmmmm Skinny Fatty!  LOL


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I ate allot of Kibbeh growing uo. Have an uncle from Lebanon and he made Kibbeh every month. My mom being spanish took up the recipe and added some of her own ingredients

I will get my uncles and my moms re done recipe and post it.


----------

